# Is television going English?



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

It appears Mexico may be expanding the television market to allow foreign companies to compete in a market controlled by Grupo Televisa SAB, which controls approximately 70% of the market.

The new Telecom bill has approval from Mexico's 3 largest parties, and passed both houses of Congress last month. President Pena Nieto has pledged he will sign the measure into law.

This law will allow foreign companies to take majority stakes in landline phone and cable networks, and set up a procedure allowing the government of Mexico to auction off new television broadcasting rights.

This should allow for more television channels, lower cable and telephone bills, and create a competitive marker controlled by few companies. I am anticipating (hoping for) US companies to expand their market into Mexico and bring television programming not currently available yet. 

I would enjoy watching shows from the US. 

As for Mr. Slim, dropping off the number 1 slot of riches person in the world isn't so bad. $72.1 Billion is still a respectable fortune. Allowing foreign companies into the phone market will be a bonus for Mexico. More competition, more choices, and hopefully lower cost in services. 

Is television going English? I think the majority of channels will still be in Spanish for obvious reasons, but to get a couple of English channels with television shows and services would be fabulous. I miss watching some of my favorite shows, and it would be great to once again get the opportunity to watch them once again.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

cscscs007 said:


> This should allow for more television channels, lower cable and telephone bills, and create a competitive marker controlled by few companies. I am anticipating (hoping for) US companies to expand their market into Mexico and bring television programming not currently available yet.


" ... not currently available yet." Such as what?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Hmmm. We get all the US networks and many other English channels, some with the SAP feature, via Telecable in Chapala. We are glad to have it, but cannot imagine wanting more US channels. The quality of programming is getting more and more juvenile and even the newscasters cannot speak English correctly any more. That does not say much for journalism schools at our universities, does it?


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> Hmmm. We get all the US networks and many other English channels, some with the SAP feature, via Telecable in Chapala. We are glad to have it, but cannot imagine wanting more US channels. The quality of programming is getting more and more juvenile and even the newscasters cannot speak English correctly any more. That does not say much for journalism schools at our universities, does it?


If journalists speak incorrectly imagine the rest of our university students.


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

I would think major cable companies in the US would be interested in expanding their market, and then offer their listings to their subscribers. The good part will mean more competition and cheaper monthly bills for their services. In my area Sky is what I have and I would like to see Direct Tv or Dish compete also. 

Internet and phone service should become more competitive also since most satellite providers offer internet/phone/television packages in an all-in-one package.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Some people here in Sonora have satellite packages so that they get all the US channels. I thought I was missing something since I only have a sparse few English channels, and only international news in English. Well I went back to northern Ca to see my kids for 2 weeks and just got back last week. I found I was missing NOTHING from tv. The news is pathetic, but I did catch a couple of episodes of The Closer so that was good ha ha. 

My phone and cable package here and in Guerrero as well were both cheaper than anything I had in the states, so not sure why having US companies down here is a good thing.....


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I just wish Cablemas and the other companies would stop showing so many reruns; it seems every station replays and replays and replays so Cable here in Baja is pathetic. Perhaps if there were more foreign stations there would be less reruns.


----------



## Marishka (Feb 1, 2009)

terrybahena said:


> Some people here in Sonora have satellite packages so that they get all the US channels. I thought I was missing something since I only have a sparse few English channels, and only international news in English. Well I went back to northern Ca to see my kids for 2 weeks and just got back last week. I found I was missing NOTHING from tv.


I can identify with this. I live out in the country in Texas, where there is no access to cable tv. I don’t miss it, though, because I never had cable even when I lived in Dallas. It just never seemed important enough to pay for it. 

I only have access to ABC, NBC, CBS, PBS, and a few independent English and Spanish channels. Most of the shows available to me seem like time wasters, so, other than a daily news broadcast, I rarely watch anything on tv. I have a lot of interests, so I honestly don't feel like I'm missing out, although it means I'm often clueless when people mention various tv programs.

I assume that my life in Mexico will be equally interesting without tv. That’s why, no matter what programming is available in Mexico, I’ll be fine with it.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Telecable in Chapala has gone on the fritz. They claim to be trying to fix it, but it is a weekend, after all. Thankfully, our internet is not part of the Telecable package and we still have DSL via Telmex. So, we are surfing the web, watching movies and planning to go out for dinner, etc.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hopefully fees go down, but as far as having American programs...I hope not, they are terrible!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

cliffmills said:


> Shaw Canada have just announced that they are suspending satellite tv. services into USA and Mexico, apparently ordered by CRTC.


Would you have a link to that news? Thanks


----------

